# buffedCast 265: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Elenenedh (26. September 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Leberkassemmel (26. September 2011)

Hallo wertes Buffedteam,

ich hab heut mal wieder ein paar SWTOR-Fragen an den zweiten Teil:

-Was haltet ihr vom Releasedate von SWTOR? Gerade im Bezug darauf, dass selbiges euch so kurz vor (oder soagr in) den Feiertagen viel Arbeit bescheren könnte.

-Da Flo ja sehr begeistert vom GW2 Plüsch-Charr war und Daniel Erickson von Bioware mal gesagt hat, dass der Jawa Companion Blizz der einzige ist, welchen er sich als Plüsch-Figur vorstellen könnte, meine Frage: Würdet ihr euch einen Plüsch Blizz kaufen? (Am besten mit Plüschraketenwerfer. )

Gruß Leberkassemmel


----------



## Baldrujat (26. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team !

ich finde so wie bis jetzt beschrieben wird world of warcraft 4.3 der absolut epische oberhammer und der höhepunkt von cataclysm..soviel story auf einem schlag und dazu noch in einer raid instanz endlich wieder mal ..das ist einfach episch

meine fragen an euch ..Was haltet ihr davon? Freuen sich die Lorefans unter euch gewaltig und sogar mehr als die meisten anderen oder freut ihr euch einfach nur auf den finalen patch wegen neuem content? 
                      und was haltet ihr davon dass die instanzen storymäßig verknüpft sind und nach der reihe absolviert werden "müssen" stört euch das oder findet ihr das einfach nur logisch und spannend?

im dragonsoul raid sollen es endlich sogar sequenzen geben ich persönlich finde das toll da in den letzten 4 raids zu wenig infos über die Bosse und der story des gebiets selbst gab(abgesehen von Cho'gall, al akir, Nefarian,Ragnaros,Hirschhaupt)
man hat sich schließlich nur durch die bosse gekloppt ohne wirklich ihren hintergrund zu erfahren
in einer einzigen großen frage zusammengefasst würde ich mal fragen : Gefällt euch der plötzliche Storyaufschwung der mit 4.3 kommt ?


----------



## Unfaced (26. September 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

da immer wieder bei den englischen Fansites spekuliert wird, ob es quasi zufall ist, das Blizzard kurz vor dem SW:TOR Release Date Announcement Diablo 3 nach 2012 verschoben hat, wollte ich maleure Meinung dazu hören.

Ausserdem würde mich interessieren, ob 22.12.2011 bzw 20.12.2011 in USA als SW:TOR Release deswegen so gewählt wurde, um die Spielerschaft zu Release einzugrenzen, denn viele werden vermutlich aufgrund der Feiertage bzw Weihnachtsurlaube wohl kaum Zeit haben, direkt nach release zu spielen. Wie seht ihr das?

Und zu guter Letzt noch eine letzte Frage: Was meint ihr, wieviele Tage könnte für SW:TOR beim Early Access herausspringen?`Die Gerüchte gehen ja von 3-10 Tage, was meint ihr ist realistisch, wenn man das mit anderen MMOs vergleicht.

Danke und Gruß,
Alex


----------



## chixo (26. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team,
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob schon bekannt ist, mit welcher Gegenstandstufe man die neuen Instanzen besuchen kann.
Falls man nichts weiß würde ich gerne eure Vermutungen hören, denn ich komme leider selten zum Raiden und habe leider eine Stufe von 361 ...
Denkt ihr ich könnte die schönen Instanzen betreten ? 
gruß ChixOo


----------



## abused (26. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

ich hab ein paar Fragen zum zweiten Teil des 265. BuffedCasts zum Thema Diablo3:

- Was haltet ihr von der "Early 2012 Release" Ankündigung von Diablo 3?

- "It's done, when it's done" ist immer eine beliebte Begründung bei Blizzard, ein Release nach hinten zu schieben. Wo seht ihr momentan noch Obtimierungsbedarf in der "Demo Beta"? ( oder wars die "Beta Demo"?^^) 

- Im Internet kursieren einige Informationen und Videos, wo Beta-Tester Diablo3 mit einem Gamepad spielen. Habt ihr das auch schon ausprobiert? Bzw. würdet ihr später dieses Feature nutzen, sofern es sich angenehm steuern lässt? 

- An die Konsolenbeistzer von euch: Würdet ihr auch auf eine PC-Version von Diablo3 verzichten und das Spiel vor eurem Fernseher spielen? Oder sogar noch zusätzlich euch eine Konsolenversionanscahffen?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
abused


----------



## TheFruitDragon (26. September 2011)

Grüße,
Ich habe eine Frage zum Release der World of Warcraft 4.3 PTR und zwar habe ich in diesem Forenbeitrag im offiziellen US-Forum :
Let´s go Public Test Realm !
gelesen,dass sie im laufe dieser Woche WoW 4.3 auf den PTR bringen wollen habt ihr vielleicht schon
nähere Information von Seiten Blizzards.
Hoffe ihr würdet meine Frage aufgreifen.
Falls nicht danke Trotzdem.

TheFruitDragon


----------



## sixninety69 (26. September 2011)

Wann rechnet ihr, laut eurer Expertenmeinung, mit dem Erscheinen von Patch 4.3?
Wer twinkt sich von euch verzweifelt einen Schurken hoch wegen den legendary Dolchen und den Schwingen? *-* "sabber" *lechz*

Was haltet ihr von den neuen Legendary Bonis ( Drachengestalt bzw. Schwingen als Flugmount ) und was für ein Legendary+Boni hättet ihr gerne für die Zukunft?
Ich wäre für einen Stab im Pandarenstil der eine Wolke ähnlich der Dragonball-Wolke Jindujun beschwören kann


----------



## Hellyes (26. September 2011)

Hi buffies,

*SWTOR:*


Was glaubt ihr, wie viel Zeit wird uns EA für den Download des Clients geben, um pünktlich zum Early Access am Start sein zu können. Die 40GB+ wird kein Zuckerschlecken.
Sind schon Infos bezüglich der Namensgestaltung der Charaktere durchgesickert, d.h. wird es Vor- und Nachnamen geben?
Nun ist der September beinahe rum... war da nicht etwas von Beta, Beta-Wochenende, EU-Build?


*Diablo 3:*


Leider gehöre ich bisher nicht zu den Glücklichen, die die Beta-Demo antesten dürfen  Gibt es evtl. Hinweise darauf, wann die nächste Invite-Welle kommen soll?
Würdet ihr euch auch eine Steuerung mit Gamepad wünschen? Bei _Baldur's Gate - Dark Alliance_ hat das damals wunderbar geklappt.


Viele Grüße aus Nbg


----------



## Batonga (26. September 2011)

Hiho Buffed-Team,

für den kommenden BuffedCast 265 habe ich für jeden der Teile eine Frage und eine, die in beiden beantwortet werden kann.

An den ersten Teil:

Nachdem die neuen spektralen Reittiere vorgestellt wurden, wie gefallen sie euch, werdet ihr sie euch holen und was für Reittiere würdet ihr euch noch wünschen? Vielleicht eine Sänfte, die von vielen Gnomen getragen wird? 

An den zweiten Teil:

Nachdem nun der ungefähre Veröffentlichungstermin von Diablo 3 bekannt ist, habt ihr vor die Zeit bis dahin mit einem bestimmten Spiel zu überbrücken oder euch sogar speziell mit einem Spiel darauf einzustimmen? (Ich weiß ja, dass SWTOR wohl noch davor erscheint und man damit mit Sicherheit einiges an Zeit überbrücken kann  )

Die gesammelte Frage:

Habt ihr schonmal für längere Zeit im Ausland gelebt und da gearbeitet oder studiert? Morgen, wenn ihr den Cast aufzeichnet, bin ich seit zwei Wochen in Irland für mein ERASMUS-Auslandsstudienjahr und werde hier noch bis Anfang/Mitte Mai leben und studieren...aber wohl doch mehr leben^^ 
Den ersten inoffiziellen Feiertag, den Arthur Guinness-Day durfte ich schon erleben und es ist wirklich ein amüsanter und toller Flecken Erde hier.

Viele Grüße aus meinem Auslandsstudienjahr in Irland und macht weiter mit dem Cast, es ist immer erfrischend die Stimmen aus der Heimat zu hören 
Batonga/Maximilian


----------



## Deathgnom (26. September 2011)

Werdet ihr mal mit the Force eu gemeinsam podcasten


----------



## Broxios (26. September 2011)

huhu Buffed-team =)
hab eine Frage an die beiden Priester: spiele auch Shadow und brauche das Addone das ihr verwendet, um die Dots anzuzeigen, bzw eben die Zeit die noch bleibt bis ich sie auffrischen muss, nehme an ihr wisst was ich meine 
hab jetzt ne Zeit lang gesucht aber nicht DIESES Addone gefunden. Hab einige Alternativen gefunden, die mir aber ehrlich gesagt weder im optischen, noch im praktischen Sinne gefallen =(
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
lg der broxi und macht weiter so!


----------



## unaara (26. September 2011)

Zu Guild Wars 2: Ich spiele nun seit 7 Jahren MMOGs, davon fünf Jahre als Tank (welche es ja in GW2 nicht mehr geben wird) in verschiedenen Spielen, davon die längste Zeit in WoW. Am meisten Spaß bereiteten mir der Krieger durch seine Beweglichkeit und der Todesritter durch die Flexibilität, mit der man Flächen und Feinde unter Kontrolle bringen konnte. Welche Klasse würdet ihr mir - aus kampfmechanischer Sicht - in Guild Wars 2 empfehlen?


----------



## TheCadien (26. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed team =)

Ich habe eine kleine Lore frage 
Undzwar wird ja in Weltenbeben wird ja beschrieben wie die Horde langsam "auseinander bricht" und Fast jedes Volk sauer auf Garrosh ist.
Dieses konnte man ja auch in Vielen gebiete von Cata nett erleben beispiel Troll Startgebiet.
Ist seid dem Cata Realese da was anders geworden und wurde Björn zum Hellseher der in einen alten buffedcast meinte "wenn es dann gegen Deathwing geht stehen sie alle wieder geschlossen zusammen" 
Oder habe ich nichts übersehen und es sind immer noch alle sehr sauer auf den lieben Garrosh 

Lg TheCadien


----------



## Howjin15 (26. September 2011)

Servus von mir gibts wieder nur WoW Fragen 

- Die 2er und 4er bonis des T13 sind da! Wie geil, gut, mittelmäßig oder schlecht findet ihr euren bzw den Andeer Klassen?

- (Sollte das Pris Set endlich da sein) Wie gefällt euch das T13 Susanne & Anette? :

- Spielt Zam eigentich noch WoW? Wenn ja Spielt er noch seinen Schamanen? Durch seine Vorzeigungen von WoW sachen mit seinem Schamy wurde erst mein Main ein Schamane 

Zuletzt einme bitte: Bringt Zam in den WoW Teil zurück! Und Vergesst unsren Aggrognom Marcel nicht! Würd auch gern wieder nen Gnom beim Sterben zu sehn  Wär cool wenn er das mal wieder machen würd 

Ps:

Susanne, Anette & David = Best WoW Team für den Chast! 

Pss: Anette: Howjin spricht man wie mans Schreibt  How - Jin. Bin kein böser Haujin! ^^

Lg Howjin


----------



## Twein (26. September 2011)

Hallo Buffies!

Wie immer habe ich fragen an den 2. Teil vom Buffedcast

1. werden die Charactere in Guild Wars 2 eigene Baktruhen besitzen, oder wird es nur eine Truhe für alle Charactere wie in Guild Wars 1 geben?

2.Ist es bekannt, ob Trion bei Rift Gildenumhänge einfügen will?

3. Endlich steht der Release termin für SwTor fest! Wer von euch wird das Spiel denn Spielen? Und seid ihr mit dem Datum zufrieden?


so,das wars für diese Woche

LG Twein


----------



## schwertfisch07 (26. September 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Allgemeine Frage bzw. Idee: was haltet ihr von der Idee, zumindest evtl. 1 x im Monat einen Teil des PodCasts für F2P-Spiele zu reservieren? 

Folgendes könnte dafür sprechen:

- Dieses Modell scheint sich ja immer mehr durchzusetzen (s. Bericht über die Absatzzahlen der Modelle im Vergleich)
- Bei der inzwischen erschienenen Masse an Titeln kann es sehr leicht passieren, daß man wirklich gute interessante Titel leicht übersieht bzw. von ihnen nicht erfährt
- Wenn nun immer mehr Spieler sich dafür interessieren (egal wie man dazu steht), wären doch Tips, Anregungen usw. dazu bestimmt für einige Zuhörer von Interesse

Macht euch doch zumindest mal Gedanken dazu, soll ja nicht bei jedem PodCast erscheinen, aber so 1 x im Monat oder alle 6 Wochen wäre das doch vielleicht nicht schlecht, muß ja auch nicht sehr lange sein, so zum Anfang vielleicht erstmal Kurzvorstellungen von Spielen, Dauer vielleicht 30 Minuten...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Und dann noch eine Frage zu einer etwas zurückliegenden Sache: wie heißt die Musik (bzw. vom wem stammt sie), die im Hintergrund des Videos von Flo´s Besuch in Taipeh läuft (anläßlich der Gamania), und zwar als er die kurze Stadtrundfahrt zu Beginn des Videos macht?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Ansonsten freue ich mich wie immer schon auf den neuen PodCast, macht weiter so! [/font]


----------



## BlackSun84 (26. September 2011)

SWTOR-Teil:

1. Was glaubt ihr, wie das Klassenverhältnis am Ende sein wird bzw. welche Klassen am ehesten gespielt werden?
2. Gerade an Zam & Oli: Wie überlebt ihr Weihnachten mit dem Rausch des SWTOR-Starts? Drei Tage Familie ohne SWTOR, stattdessen mit Schwiegereltern, wie hält man das aus? Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich auf glühenden Kohlen sitzen und hoffen, dass bald der 27. ist - hab nämlich nach Weihnachten mal zwei Tage freigenommen


----------



## mdlasse (26. September 2011)

Hellyes schrieb:


> Sind schon Infos bezüglich der Namensgestaltung der Charaktere durchgesickert, d.h. wird es Vor- und Nachnamen geben?



Der Frage würde ich mich gern anschließen. Ist bekannt ob Darth nun ein Titel wird, oder kann man sich den gleich verpassen ?

mfg 
md-lasse


----------



## Vennoxis90 (26. September 2011)

Moin Buffed-Team,

habt ihr schon genauere infos zum T13 (boni etc) und was haltet ihr von den neuen sets sowohl den style als auch die werte 

mfg


----------



## PureLoci (26. September 2011)

SWTOR:

* Wie lange meint ihr ist der Vorbestellerbonus in Zeit gerechnet? (eine Woche wie üblich bei den anderen Spielen?)
* Was macht Ihr um den 22. Dezember? Immerhin erscheint das Spiel vor Weihnachten. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
* Die Preise der Monatsabos richten sich genau nach anderen MMO-Spielen, genau nach WoW. Was haltet Ihr von den Preisen?


----------



## Frostwyrmer (26. September 2011)

WoW
Hallo liebes BuffedCast-Team

Ich verfolge euren Cast schon seit langem und muss sagen, Hut ab, der Mittwoch wurde zu einem meiner Lieblingstage der Woche ;D

Zu meine Frage:
Blizzard hat ja in einem Entwicklerblog grössere Änderungen in den Tankmechaniken angedeutet. Es wurde von DK-Ähnlichen Systemen geschrieben... Der Hotfix passend zur Änderung kam ziemlich überpünktlich einen Tag später. Doch wie schaut es mit dem Rest aus? Scheinbar will Greg "Ghostcrawler" Street die Änderungen ja nicht mehr mit 4.3 einführen, wie er es in einem Interview mit Tankspot verkündete.

Was ist eure Meinung zu diesem Verhalten? Wollte Blizzard damit etwa nur die Frischtanks buffen und supporten und dank dem Entwicklerblog die alten Hasen nicht gleich zur Nerdrage bringen (Wie übrigens in einigen Foren spekuliert wird)? Oder haben sie sich nur in der Entwicklung etwas verspätet?

Ich hoffe meine Frage wird beantwortet =D

Grüsse
Frosty


----------



## Darkrai D. Kira (26. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team

Meine Frage geht an den WoW Teil.
Nachdem ja nun Mists of Pandaria nicht die neue Erweiterung ist, was glaubt ihr könnte es da werden?
Es gab ja mal zu BC Zeiten eine Liste auf denen alle zukünftigen Erweiterungen aufgeführt waren die ANGEBLICH von Blizzard selbst stammte.
Dort hieß es das nach BC Nordend dran kommt und danach der Mahlstrom, darauf folgen sollte dann der Smaragdgrüne Traum und zu guter letzt der Heimatplanet der Brennenden Legion.
Außerdem gab es einmal eine Angabe von Blizz das die nächste Heldenklasse evtl. der Erzdruide sein wird.

Der Smaragdgrüne Traum und der Erzdruide würden ja recht gut zusammen passen, was glaubt ihr?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Darkrai D. Kira


----------



## Globi (26. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team,


ich habe eine Frage an das WoW-Team:


Könnt ihr die  Transmogrifikation bitte etwas genauer erklären? Zu diesem Thema scheint es viel Verwirrung zu geben. Was für Items können wir nun verändern? Kann ich jedes Item individuell verändern oder brauche ich zwingend ein komplettes T Set? 


Gruss


Globi


----------



## Saunamann (26. September 2011)

Hallo buffed,

hier einige kleine Fragen .

- kann man in Wow bald Erbstücke moggen ?

- kann man mit dem Leerenlager zwischen Servern und Fraktionen Sachen verschicken ? 

- gibt es in Swtor eine klare gute und böse Seite oder ist dort alles wie bei wow von der Sichtweise abhängig ? 

- was passiert mit aktiven Accounts in Dc Universe Online wenn es free to Play wird ?

- was wisst ihr über the Second World ? Ist es gut ?  

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

MfG


----------



## Valumes (26. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

	zu GuildWars2 hätte ich folgende frage.
	Ist schon bekannt welche Vorrausetzungen benötigt werden um eine Gilde zu eröffnen, also lvl/gold/anzahl Leute?

	zu DC Univers Online.
	Da nun f2p angekündigt wurde wolte ich fragen ob ihr dazu berichten werdet, 
	da es meines Wissens nach der erst f2p mmo wird das man auf einer Konsole spielen kann.

	Genau so wollte ich fragen ob auch noch einige Berichte zu World of Tanks kommen werden, 
	da die Entwickler ja einige Neuerungen und Erweiterungen für die nächsten Monate angekündigt haben.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal falls ihr etwas Zeit zur Beantwortung meiner Fragen findet.

mfg Valumes


----------



## Hellyes (26. September 2011)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Zuletzt einme bitte: Bringt Zam in den WoW Teil zurück! Und Vergesst unsren Aggrognom Marcel nicht! Würd auch gern wieder nen Gnom beim Sterben zu sehn  Wär cool wenn er das mal wieder machen würd



Das kannst du mal schön knicken, der Zam bleibt bei uns.
Ich glaube, der Gnom ist jetzt ein Goblin


----------



## Nayfal (26. September 2011)

Frage zu Diablo 3:

Wird man seine Runen eigentlich wechseln können oder muss man sich vorab entscheiden, welchen Skill man wie verändern möchte?


----------



## qqqqq942 (26. September 2011)

Moin,
mir ist letztens wieder aufgefallen, dass ihr (neben Google Analytics) auch noch ein anderes (datenschutztechnisch sogar noch bedenklicheres) Faceboock Script habt. - Ich nutze zum Glück NoScipt...
Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich für Ersteres auf die aktuelle ix verweisen - da gibt es Alternativen zu GA - auch self-hosted und Open-Source.
... und zu Faceboockscripten steht auf Seite 42 etwas.
Zummindest für das FB-Script gibt es doch eine einfache Lösung: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Code-fuer-2-Klick-Empfehlungsbutton-von-Heise-ist-erhaeltlich-1337833.html.
Das funktioniert natürlich auch für andere wie Google und Twitter.
Ich würde gern wissen wie Ihr dazu steht - ob Ihr was ändern wollt - wenn dann was, wie, und wann.

Solltet ihr die Frage im Buffedcast nicht beantworten können/wollen würde ich mich auch über eine PM freuen.


----------



## Aroku (26. September 2011)

da ich gerade mal lust habe, eine frage an alle im buffedcast, was haltet ihr von anno1404?

wollt euch einfach mal auf was anderes bringen als den einheitsbrei, auch wenn der alles andere als langweilig ist!

P.S. MEHR VINDICTUS!!!


----------



## olddirtyschwed (26. September 2011)

Grüezi

Was denkt ihr, wird die Nachfrage nach Echtgold mit Patch 4.3 steigen oder welche Ressource wird besonders gefragt sein(neue Rüstungen/Waffe etc.)
Im Moment wäre der Preis für Echtgold bei uns im Keller, so um die 480-500 Gold sofotkauf.


 Grüss
Olddirtyschwed


----------



## Manticorê (26. September 2011)

Servus Buffed Team,

ich würde gern wissen, was ihr von den T13 set Boni´s haltet.
Die 2te frage ist, was glaubt ihr, wie man an die neuen Juwe Rezepte kommt. Ob man wieder eine Tagesquest machen muss um die Marken dann wieder in Rezepte zu tauschen oder als Loot im Raid bekommt.

Grüße Manticorê


----------



## melron (26. September 2011)

Vennoxis90 schrieb:


> Moin Buffed-Team,
> 
> habt ihr schon genauere infos zum T13 (boni etc) und was haltet ihr von den neuen sets sowohl den style als auch die werte
> 
> mfg




schau in die News ;-)


----------



## NeutralSpace (27. September 2011)

*Zu Swtor:*

1. Gab es schon Zahlen darüber, ob die Anzahl an Charakteren limitiert sein wird: pro Server/insgesamt?

2. Bei WoW ist es ja so, dass ich schon in Medicore-Gilden für bestimmte Klassenspecs bestimmte Berufe vorweisen muss (z.B. mindestens 2 Craftingberufe). Wird es bei Swtor auch Craftingboni auf beispielsweise Hauptattribute geben? Außerdem wurde ja dementiert, dass man sich verschiedene Chars hochspielt, um diese quasi dann alle über Nacht farmen zu lassen, da das Entsenden beispielsweise auf Missionen auch Credits kosten wird. Gilt das auch für Gatheringfähigkeiten, die Crewmember ja auch ohne den Spieler vornehmen können? Denkt ihr, es wird möglich sein, entweder auf Gathering und Misssionskills zu setzen, um mehr Gold zu farmen oder eher auf Handwerk, um gute  Ausrüstung herstellen zu können? oder wird es darauf hinauslaufen , in jeder Sparte (Gathering, Mission, Crafting) einen Skill mitzunehmen?

3. Zu den Talent Trees: Wie schätzt ihr die Gestaltung der Talenttrees ein? Ist z.B. der gemeinsame Tree für beide erweiterte Klassen eine sinnvolle DD-Option? Werden Mischverteilungen auf die einzelnen Bäume Sinn machen? Nach dem, was man so erhaschen konnte, stehen ja auch bei Swtor die effizientesten Skills immer ganz oben in den Skilltrees...

4. Als ich mich ein bißchen durch die Gildenforen auf der offiziellen Swtor-Seite gewühlt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es sehr viele "Feierabendgilden" geben wird, oder solche, die betonen, dass der Loot, die Serverfirsts oder das Durchfarmen der Operationen nicht an erster Stelle stehen werden. Denkt ihr, dass sich nach der langen Amtszeit anderer großen MMOs ein Trend abzeichnet, dass sich viele Spieler im Endcontent anders amüsieren/unterhalten werden /spielen möchten, als es bislang in der MMO-Branche gehandhabt wurde?


----------



## Stirrling (27. September 2011)

Hallo Buffies! 

Ich hänge urlaubsbedingt mit dem Hören noch 2 Wochen hinterher, aber trotzdem habe ich 3 'Framentare':

Im WoW-Teil: 
*WoW ist bis Lvl 20 gratis spielbar("Starter-Version"), ich allerdings habe nur einen wenig genutzten bezahlten Account mit 3 Chars unter Lvl20, für den ich Spielzeit erwerben müßte. Warum kann ich nicht meine Chars im Rahmen der Starter-Edition kostenlos weiterleveln?*
Bei AoC z. B. wurde der ruhende Account auch in sofort nutzbares F2P umgewandelt. 
(Ich höre den Buffedcast seit No.188 "live", und hab mich bei Gelegenheit von No.1-110 ca. hochgelauscht, nur wegen Eurer Erlebnisse und Erzählungen habe ich mir WoW+BC kurz nach Cataclysm Release gekauft, um in die Welt reinzuschnuppern und mich Stück für Stück hochzuleveln. Da ich noch lange im "Starter"bereich wäre, empfinde ich das als undurchdacht, daß ich mir Spielzeit kaufen muß.)

Im 2.Teil:
*SW:TOR kommt am 22.12. raus, angeblich 2 Tage vorher für Vorbesteller, soweit ich weiß. Wird die vorbestellte Version früher vom Internethandel meines Vertrauens verschickt, so daß ich schon vorher installieren kann(und den 100e MB großen Releasepatch laden...), oder bekommt man nur den Key, und die physischen Datenträger werden ab dem offiziellen Termin zugeschickt?*
(Wenn die Vorbesteller nur per Download/Preload den Vorsprung haben, kann ich mir die ganze Sache nämlich sparen wegen meiner Bandbreite hier (10Gb/24h, wenns gut läuft).

*Diablo 3: Wo genau sehe ich im Battle.net Profil, daß ich einen Betazugang habe? Gibts unter "Ihre Spielaccounts" dann ein Icon "Diablo3-Beta"?*
Durch die noch recht lange Verschiebung steigen die Chancen, in die Beta zukommen, wer weiß, obs vielleicht irgendwann dieses Jahr noch klappt...

Schon mal vielen Dank, und weiter so.
Stirrling_


----------



## Airbusa380 (27. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Weiss nicht, ob diese Fragen schon mal gestellt wurden.

- Wer von Euch wird SWTOR über Weihnachten spielen?

- Wie ist eigentlich der Nacht / Tag Rhythmus in SWTOR? so wie on WOW (24H) oder abgekürzt.

- Findet ihr nicht, dass Blizzard die T-Sets zu schnell raushaut? Mann kan sich gar nicht über ein neues Set freuen, da es schon wieder zu alt ist.

- Gab es Spiele, die Euch so berührten, dass Ihr weinen musstet? Als Film hat das bei mir nur einer geschafft hat: Hachiko: eine wunderbare Freundschaft, doch bei einem Spiel musste ich noch nie weinen.


----------



## Yoh (27. September 2011)

SWTOR:

Glaubt ihr noch an eine EU Beta ? Ich für meinen Teil habe mittlerweile die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Dieses andauernde "Oh sorry müssen es doch nochmal verschieben" geht wirklich auf die nerven!


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (27. September 2011)

Huhu, hier meine Fragen für diese Woche:

WoW-Teil

- Ich habe gehört, das es mit dem neuen Dunkelmondjahrmarkt angeblich Lookvarianten der Rüstungsset zum  anpassen eingener Rüstung geben soll, also das man Teile bekommt die die T-Looks haben. Wisst ihr davon irgendwas?

- Wäre die ICC-Buff Idee nicht eine mögiche Chance Raidinstanzen so zu gestalten, das sowohl die Profis als auch nir Normalos gut klar kommen? Man würde nicht die Instanz nerven sondern den selben Buff wie in ICC nutzen und die Raids dies gern etwas schwerer wollen killen den Buff einfach. Ich finde dieses könnte man in jedem Raid nutzen, zudem ist dann wieder Platz für ein paar Erfolge, mit und ohne Buff im Stil von Obsi3D.

- Ich finde das Blizzard sich mit dem updaten der Grafik rausredet. Es wird gesagt es würde Spieler verscheuchen wenn sie Spielermodelle ändern, haben aber die Gobblins, NPC's und Quests geändert. Meint ihr nicht auch das Blizzard sich nur rausreden will um nicht alles grafisch zu updaten? Ich denk mal einige sind von WoW nach Rift und Co gewechselt, weil es einfach besser aussieht als die 7 Jahre alte Pixelgrafik.

#######

2. Teil:


- Warum sagt man eigendlich das Jedi Ritter sind? Von der Kleidung und der art die Schwerter zu halten finde ich das es weniger europäische Ritter drin stecken als eher japanische Samurai.

- Hatte ja vor einigen Casts mal die mögliche Idee einer Filmfortsetzung angesprochen.
Laut Wikipedia scheint sich George Lucas nicht mal selber wirklich sicher zu sein wieviele Filme er wirklich machen will, denn am Anfang wollte er sogar 12 Filme machen.
Das kann nur bedauten das er die Filme kürzer und an der Zahl mehr machen wollte oder das eventuell noch irgendwo ein paar Drehbücher schlummern.
Persönlich würde ich gut finden wenn Eppisode 7-9 in einer Zeit spielt in der es einen neuen Jedirat gibt, in der sogar die original Schauspieler mitspielen könnten als alternde Jedimeister wie zb Mark Hamill der den Luke Skywalker gespielt hatte, welcher mich heute ein bischen an einen alternden obi wan aus der CGI Serie erinnert: http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/2789/markhamill.jpg
Luke wäre dann halt Jedimeister oder -großmeister, Leia könnte eine Rolle haben wie Amidala in Eppisode 1, Han könnte in der zeit zu einem Handelsboss geworden sein und Figuren wie Mara Jade, Winter Celchu und als Gegner Grand Admiral Thrawn als nächste Generation.
Was ich mir eventuell noch mehr vorstellen könnte, das man die Zeit vor Eppisode 1 nimmt und dann die zeit von SWTOR als Vorlage nimmt.


----------



## madon (27. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed team!

Meine Fragen betreffen Guild Wars 2.

· Welche Rasse/Klasse Kombination würdet ihr spielen und warum?

· Gibt eseigentlich einen release Zeitraum/Termin oder bin ich zu blöd um ihn zu finden?


Grüße,
Madon


----------



## Gambold (27. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

Ich hätte eine Frage an das WoW Team. Nach längerer Pause habe ich wieder mit WoW angefangen und spiele einen Heiler Druiden. Nun habe ich die 150 Marken in den Feuerlanden erarbeitet und muss sagen das die täglichen Quests ein wenig nerven ;-).  
Aber nun meine Frage. Welchen der beiden Wege soll ich nun einschlagen um so schnell wie möglich zu guten Heiler Items zu kommen?

Danke euer Gambold


----------



## aspendolf (27. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Team.

Meine Frage richtet sich auf den zweiten Teil, und zwar wollte ich fragen wie oft kann man seine Fehigkeiten in D3 wechseln.


----------



## BinoSnake (27. September 2011)

Hi , leute...

Ich möchte gerne über Herr der Ringe Online eine frage stellen : Wie findet ihr die Erweiterung Isengard und die Erneuerung der Klassenfähigkeiten ?

MFG
BinoSnake


----------

